# Soft Side Holster



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

For The Ultra CDP II With Extra Mag, Strong Side, & Belt Clip ! What Are My Options


----------



## sbubrick (Jan 1, 2012)

_I use a Remora IBW clipless, works great stays in place all day. I have 3 one for my Ultra CDP II, one for my Solo, and one for my Sig P-238 and Ruger LPC._


----------

